# A question about Jelly babies



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2013)

I hear these are a good source of fast acting energy while riding but they come in quite a large bag so whats the recommended dose of jelly babies . Also do you bite the head off first and then the rest or is there another method .
Finally , what do you do with the green ones ? Is it bad form to drop them at the side of the road when you pull a green one out?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

Excellent conundrum ..... will have to think about that.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> I hear these are a good source of fast acting energy while riding but they come in quite a large bag so whats the recommended dose of jelly babies . Also do you bite the head off first and then the rest or is there another method .
> Finally , what do you do with the green ones ? Is it bad form to drop them at the side of the road when you pull a green one out?


 I am anti litter but I'm not a loony about it. I think that if you drop something entirely edible then it won't stay there for long before something eats it. In the case of jellie babies it may also just disolve before it gets eaten. It may take a little longer for a green one to get eaten because they are not as nice but it will still be gone in a short while. Perhaps if you're out in the country side it would be as well to yak them a good distance into a field so that they are never visible but in town you can probably find a pigeon that will eat it. They eat anything and has no teeth to rot.


----------



## Matthew_T (29 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> I am anti litter but I'm not a loony about it. I think that if you drop something entirely edible then it won't stay there for long before something eats it. In the case of jellie babies it may also just disolve before it gets eaten. It may take a little longer for a green one to get eaten because they are not as nice but it will still be gone in a short while. Perhaps if you're out in the country side it would be as well to yak them a good distance into a field so that they are never visible but in town you can probably find a pigeon that will eat it. They eat anything and has no teeth to rot.


If you come to Rhyl and drop a jelly baby, it wont even touch the ground before someone eats it.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jul 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> If you come to Rhyl and drop a jelly baby, it wont even touch the ground before someone eats it.


 I'm just trying to work out if that's a good thing or a bad thing about Rhyl? Are the people there so clean and tidy that someone will have put it in the bin befor it hits the ground or are they all just desperately hungry and ready to dive on the merest morsell?


----------



## G3CWI (29 Jul 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=410b79CPqP0


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2013)

They give you mad cow disease, I don't touch them nowadays, I do miss the black ones though and the head always went first.


----------



## Saluki (29 Jul 2013)

That was mean, it was a black one 

Actually I only eat Yellow & Orange jelly babies. My Dad said that the black ones were made of coal and the red ones were made of squashed beetles. The green ones go in the 'green sweet bag' and they get offered to passengers when we are on a car journey


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jul 2013)

I have a 30 min alert on the ole garmin, grab a few from the bag when I get the chance (safe group ride feeding )

None are discriminated against.


----------



## yello (29 Jul 2013)

I like to perform cosmetic surgery on them and nibble bits off. It takes practice and dedication but the results of worthwhile. Have you ever seen a Winona Ryder jelly baby? Or I perform Frankenstein type operations and bite bits off of several just to remold them into one grotesque form. Mutant jelly babies. Yum.

I can do all of the above whilst riding btw. It helps pass the time.

Can I just mention gummy bears. I'm in a minority, I know, but I prefer gummy bears.


----------



## Misusawa (29 Jul 2013)

I like jelly babies a little too much! 
I often carry a bag of emergency haribo starmix with me


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2013)

Well now this begs the ultimate question . Haribo or Bassetts Jelly babies ?


----------



## Misusawa (29 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Well now this begs the ultimate question . Haribo or Bassetts Jelly babies ?


 
Tip them both into one pack, shake vigorously and take pot luck


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2013)

I just saw Jelly Babies in the title and felt compelled to click ...


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2013)

Misusawa said:


> Tip them both into one pack, shake vigorously and take pot luck


 
I cant mix the expensive ones with the cheap ones ! I would be more disappointed pulling out a cheap one than I would when I get a green one


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2013)

Actually, I've just realised no one has answered the question about them being a good source of quick-release energy? Anyone know?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jul 2013)

Bunch of people from our office were on a 300 mile ride back to HQ for charity.
Up by Reading a driver stopped by the main group in traffic and said "is that one of your riders back there scrabbling about on the road picking up Jelly Babies?"
"Ah, that'll be Andy" was the unsurprised reply.

My mate, Andy, told me later that he was so knackered and hungry when he dropped his JB's, he couldn't think of doing without them... Including two that had been ran over!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

This thread is totally subliminal, ive eaten a whole packet today, i blame you


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> Actually, I've just realised no one has answered the question about them being a good source of quick-release energy? Anyone know?


They are. Gelatin and glucose, pretty much annihilated in minutes by digestive enzymes


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> Actually, I've just realised no one has answered the question about them being a good source of quick-release energy? Anyone know?


I can actually give a serious reply here as my last ride of 45 miles was partly with a GP . I had done more laps of Richmond park than I intended to do and only had one bottle of water and no food on me . I had money and was told there are places to eat locally . I asked what was the best thing for a quick hit and jelly babies was the reply . This was to do with blood sugar levels though and not fuel to keep you going . Fuel to get you somewhere for real food was the way the conversation was heading .

That's the serious reply , I took that as take jelly babies with you and ride round the park like a mad man on a sugar hit . Add Coffee and go for it baby yeah !


----------



## Fifelad (29 Jul 2013)

Let me tell you what a struggle I had getting them out the packet in my back pocket doing a sportive in the Cairngorms last month. Next time I will have them loose in my pocket ! Lol


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> My mate, Andy, told me later that he was so knackered and hungry when he dropped his JB's, he couldn't think of doing without them... Including two that had been ran over!


 
Don't get me wrong, I like them - but, erm, not _that_ much!!

_Crunchy_ Jelly Babies anyone?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jul 2013)

I discovered to the tune of half a bag, that opening jelly babies in front of clubmates is a bad idea! I barely saw one guy for most of a sunday run until we ended up tail end charlie together. 

You know that thing you did as a kid when sharing things, you'd hold slightly tighter to restrict the amount the other kid gets. We were doing that at 25mph


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2013)

I once worked in Bassett's Jelly Baby nursery in Sheffield. The black ones were made from the bits that ended up on the floor, swept up, collected and then flavoured heavily to cover the original flavour. The challenge is trying to work out what the black ones dominant original flavour was. 

Oh, and I'll have the spare green ones.


----------



## TheJDog (29 Jul 2013)

I take all the green and yellow ones out before I go for a ride so that I don't get nasty surprises when reaching in blind. 

Last bag I had was coop's finest. Not as good as Bassett's, but half the price.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I take all the green and yellow ones out before I go for a ride so that I don't get nasty surprises when reaching in blind.
> 
> Last bag I had was coop's finest. Not as good as Bassett's, but half the price.


Citrusist!!!


----------



## Cuchilo (29 Jul 2013)

TheJDog said:


> I take all the green and yellow ones out before I go for a ride so that I don't get nasty surprises when reaching in blind.
> 
> Last bag I had was coop's finest. Not as good as Bassett's, but half the price.


 
Want to swap some yellow ones for some white ones ?

Edit : Ive just looked in my bassetts jelly baby bag and there are no white ones The Haribo bag ( now empty , apart from green ones ) had white ones in there . Im wondering if Haribo white is Bassetts yellow


----------



## Steve Saunders (29 Jul 2013)

Is it weird to prefer the yellow and green ones ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Is it weird to prefer the yellow and green ones ?


 

Whatever floats your boat


----------



## TheJDog (29 Jul 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Is it weird to prefer the yellow and green ones ?



It takes different strokes and all that, but green jelly babies are an abomination.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (29 Jul 2013)

Shaun said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like them - but, erm, not _that_ much!!
> 
> _Crunchy_ Jelly Babies anyone?


If you knew this guy, you'd understand
Great fella but mad as a box of frogs


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Jul 2013)

Apparently they're a vital source of nutrition when you're traipsing about the Universe everywhere (and when), saving people and suchlike .


----------



## mr_hippo (29 Jul 2013)

Has anyone tried Product W?
http://sheldonbrown.com/w.html


----------



## Lanzecki (30 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=410b79CPqP0





That's just plain murder. At least when eaten it's quick and far less painless. 

Now I know why I didn't go to slurry Uni, and it was nothing to do with poor grades after all.


----------



## on the road (30 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> I hear these are a good source of fast acting energy while riding but they come in quite a large bag so whats the recommended dose of jelly babies . Also do you bite the head off first and then the rest or is there another method .
> Finally , what do you do with the green ones ? Is it bad form to drop them at the side of the road when you pull a green one out?


I just stuff them in my mouth, maybe 2, maybe 3, maybe 4 or 5 if I can manage it


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2013)

Why such discrimination against green jelly babies? If people don't want them, send them to me and I will take care of them


----------



## Durian (30 Jul 2013)

Always ask for 'boy' jelly babies. You get a bit extra!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Jul 2013)

mr_hippo said:


> Has anyone tried Product W?
> http://sheldonbrown.com/w.html


I wonder when this page was done? The cyclist 'quote' seems almost prophetic .


----------



## LarryDuff (30 Jul 2013)

Has to be Bassetts and eaten by the handful.


----------



## mr_hippo (30 Jul 2013)

victor said:


> I wonder when this page was done? The cyclist 'quote' seems almost prophetic .


The copyright is dated 2003 and Product W is available over the counter in the UK!
The author, Sheldon Brown died in 2008 aged 63 but his site is current; you may find it a mine of useful information
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2013)

LarryDuff said:


> Has to be Bassetts and eaten by the handful.


Haribo jelly babies are tangier though.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jul 2013)

Should we set up a Jelly Babby Exchange Bank where people can swap out their unliked colours with others of differing views


----------



## thegravestoneman (30 Jul 2013)

I was given a bag of Aldi JBs and I preferred them to Bassetts although they were a bit "squeaky" I always try to avoid Haribo products whenever possible although I know several people employed by the place.


----------



## DWiggy (30 Jul 2013)

Would actually like a little pouch that sits on the cross bar/handle bars for said sweeties as reaching around for rear jersey pocket is a sticky pain! (Jelly tots especially!!) and if you have a back pack on its even worse!


----------



## G3CWI (30 Jul 2013)

DWiggy said:


> Would actually like a little pouch that sits on the cross bar/handle bars for said sweeties as reaching around for rear jersey pocket is a sticky pain! (Jelly tots especially!!) and if you have a back pack on its even worse!


 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-tri-bag-with-rain-cover/


----------



## DWiggy (30 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-tri-bag-with-rain-cover/


 
Ooooohh!


----------



## morrisman (30 Jul 2013)

G3CWI said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-tri-bag-with-rain-cover/


 
Perfect fit for iPhone 4, £10 note and, in the centre section Fig Rolls.


----------



## Tanis8472 (30 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> That was mean, it was a black one
> 
> Actually I only eat Yellow & Orange jelly babies. My Dad said that the black ones were made of coal and the *red ones were made of squashed beetles*. The green ones go in the 'green sweet bag' and they get offered to passengers when we are on a car journey


 
Well he was right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochineal


----------



## Ningishzidda (30 Jul 2013)

Jelly snake, jelly baby.


----------



## Globalti (30 Jul 2013)

Whenever I've eaten a large number of JBs I've enjoyed a rapid evacuation in the bathroom next morning; presumably thanks to the gelatine. This begs the question: could they be used as suppositories for constipation? The answer is interesting philosophically because it must be yes, but why not enjoy eating them and wait another 12 hours?


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2013)

Jelly babies fit very nicely into a water bottle and are better for you than water . Probably


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2013)

I'm not falling for this post again you are bad bad people ....... 

........who wanted the bogey green ones again?


----------



## Melonfish (30 Jul 2013)

i have a frame bag and i stash a pack of bassets allsorts in there, never really been fond of jelly babies.


----------



## Saluki (30 Jul 2013)

Melonfish said:


> i have a frame bag and i stash a pack of bassets allsorts in there, never really been fond of jelly babies.


Allsorts are fine if you are after a PB as don't they give most people the trots?


----------



## Saluki (30 Jul 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> Well he was right http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochineal


Because of that very reason I am not fond of most red sweets 
Bring back Orange Spangles, I say.


----------



## Night Train (30 Jul 2013)

My name is Night Train and I have a Haribo Jelly Baby addiction.
I buy the 285g bags from Poundland and prefer them to the Bassets ones as the 'sweetness' is different and they don't hurt my teeth so much. All the colours are fair game and are consumed in pairs (they get lonely on their own) at all proper stops during a ride, that is map reading, water stops, sight seeing, cafes, repairs, tops of hills while waiting for @Arch, and bottoms of hills while waiting for @Arch, but not at traffic lights unless coinciding with any of the above.


----------



## morrisman (30 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> Because of that very reason I am not fond of most red sweets
> Bring back Orange Spangles, I say.


 
Preferably Old English Spangles


----------



## Simmer (30 Jul 2013)

I love the red ones..... now I find out an ingredient is squished bugs  I may need therapy.


----------



## HLaB (31 Jul 2013)

Steve Saunders said:


> Is it weird to prefer the yellow and green ones ?


In that case I'm weird too but that's not a revelation


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jul 2013)

For those of a certain age, they also do "Jelly-atrics"


----------



## Tanis8472 (31 Jul 2013)

Simmer said:


> I love the red ones..... now I find out an ingredient is squished bugs  I may need therapy.


 
Not really used much anymore. Most are now artificial red


----------



## MickL (31 Jul 2013)

Teddy Gray's Herbal Tablets, help you breath and give you nice little energy hit also super for those cold wintry mornings, comes in hard boiled sweet or fudge like nom nom nom..


----------



## BrianEvesham (31 Jul 2013)

I use the Lidl own brand Jelly Babies. I can't tell the difference and they cost a fraction of the originals.


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2013)

I have a thing for Percy pig, in all his gelatine forms. Fizzy pig tails are probably the best though!


----------



## Chris S (31 Jul 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Also do you bite the head off first and then the rest or is there another method .


I used to bite the heads of first and then put the bodies back in the bag!


----------



## madferret (31 Jul 2013)

Chris S said:


> I used to bite the heads of first and then put the bodies back in the bag!


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jul 2013)

morrisman said:


> Preferably Old English Spangles


 

You still get them in MOD ration packs!


----------



## Melonfish (31 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> Allsorts are fine if you are after a PB as don't they give most people the trots?


Lol really? i've never suffered such a side effect. Heh. interesting incentive for a pb tho eh?


----------



## morrisman (31 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> You still get them in MOD ration packs!


 
Where do I sign up, and is there any call for 60yo morris dancers in ENSA


----------



## Misusawa (31 Jul 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> For those of a certain age, they also do "Jelly-atrics"


 
Those are incredibly cute


----------



## on the road (31 Jul 2013)

Just bought a bag of jelly babies, going to eat them all tonight


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jul 2013)

on the road said:


> Just bought a bag of jelly babies, going to eat them all tonight



You'll make yourself sick!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Jul 2013)

Durian said:


> Always ask for 'boy' jelly babies. You get a bit extra!


 
Not if you get the Dolly Parton jelly babies


----------



## DiddlyDodds (31 Jul 2013)

I have just put a reminder on my phone to get some Jelly Babies tomorrow


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

Chris S said:


> I used to bite the heads of first and then put the bodies back in the bag!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have just put a reminder on my phone to get some Jelly Babies tomorrow


 

See i told you this thread was from the devil. Its totally subliminal and probably sponsored by the chief jelly baby in the sky !!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jul 2013)

I have now been to the shop and bought a bag of Jelly Babies and eaten them all


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have now been to the shop and bought a bag of Jelly Babies and eaten them all


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


>


 

They dont last very long, I think about 10 mins to get back from the shop and scoff them all


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> They dont last very long, I think about 10 mins to get back from the shop and scoff them all


 

That long !!!!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> That long !!!!


 

Well it was raining so I had to drive home a bit slower


----------



## on the road (31 Jul 2013)

I've not long finished a bag in less then 20 minutes  I feel guilty now, I'll have to work it off tomorrow


----------



## Durian (1 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Not if you get the Dolly Parton jelly babies


 

So you're telling me that Dolly had 'jugs' like that when she was a baby. Freaky.


----------



## s7ephanie (1 Aug 2013)

Stop with the jelly babies !!! you know i can't get them
I tried some haribo Jely Bears - Gross


----------



## tiswas-steve (1 Aug 2013)

Jelly babies ..... Food of the gods.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Aug 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> Stop with the jelly babies !!! you know i can't get them
> I tried some haribo Jely Bears - Gross


 
Have you tried looking for Le petite gelatine ?


----------

